# Miss Ang and The Snuff



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, first is my old bunny, BunBun who died recently of Heart Failure, he was 6...








and here's Angel, who I adopted from Indiana House Rabbit Society, she's 6...






and my new addition, Snuffles, we got from a friend of my husband's,isn't he the cutest? I had other pics, but the disc there onis currently corrupt, Here he is...


----------



## Offspring2099 (Sep 24, 2006)

They are so cute. 

I wanted a black bunny for our second rabbit but my girl brought Molly home, she is in my avatar.


----------



## Haley (Sep 24, 2006)

Very Beautiful Bunnies!

Im so sorry about Bun Bun, he looks like such a sweetheart.

Are snuffles and Angel bonded? If not, we have loads of info here onthe site to help you out..Im currenly bonding 3 males *sigh* 

Glad to see some pics of your babies!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Haley and all! 

No, not bonded yet, I'm hoping too though, considering Snuff is younger, Angel may react differently as she did to BunBun. We shall see. They sniff each other through the cage when she's out, no fighting, so that's good, but once out with each other, you never know at first. I'll keep you posted.

He was a beautiful boy, that's for sure! He didn't like to be held, when I did, he would bite himself, or act like he was on the trip back to his cage, he was quite a character that's for sure!

Haley, 3 males? OMG, that must be tough, they're almost as tough as all females! Good luck w/ that, keep me posted on your tips and/or secrets! :bunny5:


----------



## Haley (Sep 25, 2006)

Cant wait to see more pics of your babies!

If they're not fighting through the cage, thats great! Im currentlyholding off bonding (two of my boys coincidentally had abscesses andjust had surgery, so Im giving them a break).

Theres so much bonding info in the resource center, check it out if youhave time! When I bonded my first two boys, I took them for car ridesso they would snuggle, then took them on neutral territory. This time,Im using the dining room table as neutral area to bond. Im not lookingforward to starting back up again, but its so worth it if you can getthem to be buddies!


----------



## Michaela (Sep 30, 2006)

Aww your bunnies are lovely!:heartbeat:

Sorry to hear about the one you lost, you must really miss him.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 3, 2006)

New pic of Snuff! I added the canvas that pet_bunny has, so I hope he takes to it.






and one more,




.
I know, not as good as Pet_Bunny! Don't have a fenced yard-darn it! But, I'll keep trying.


----------



## Haley (Oct 4, 2006)

Aww Snuffles is such a handsome fella! How old is he?

Very cute!:inlove:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Haley! Once again! They said he was about 2, then they asked the daughter how old she was when her daddy got sick (since recovered) , she said they think he is 3. I also saw Naturestee's comment on how to tell how old they are, and she said (Might have been Pamnock-sorry, not sure) their nails get bigger like thicker. His are pretty skinny compared to my bigboy now at Rainbow. onder::bunnybutt:


----------



## Haley (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah,I know how that is (with not being able to know their real age).

My boy Basil I got when he was "umm..around 2 years old" or so the ladytold me. and Tumnus was a rescue, I found him living in the wild, soits just a guess.

I celebrate their birthdays on my birthday..makes it easier that way!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 4, 2006)

Snufflesis cute.Hollands was my first choice,before I found Pebbles.Maybe my second bunny will be a Hollandbuck.

Here is a picture of our friends bunny.I gave them the litter box (a stackingstorage bin with the screen).












Did you know vinegar would clean the stains in your cage.


Rainbows!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks, pet_Bunny Uh, yeah I forgot about the vinegar cleaning that, I will do that asap. He isn't digging though! :yes:

But, then again, it's hard to tell if he's using the litter pan too, ya know? I'll check that out and shout back at ya. For the most part though, thanks Pet_Bunny, no digging, yet.:bunnybutt:


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Oct 5, 2006)

aww! she is snuffles is sooooo cute! I'll introduce sunshine to snuffles.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 5, 2006)

Aww...such cuties!! I love the nameSnuffles, and it really fits him perfectly!! Angel's cute,too! 

I love their coloring! I love how Snuffles' color looks likeit changes halfway down...how cute!!! And those spots onAngel!! Aah...bunnies are so adorable!!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 17, 2006)

I know it's been a terrible while. We just got our computer up and running after getting a new hard drive. Now, the darn floppy is messing up the discs! (Yes, I have an old digital camera that uses those.)

I had a dics full of pics, even some of Angel on my bed hanging w/ the cat. Whenever I take Angel in there, here comes the cat, so I got some pics of them, they were really good too. But, alas,guess what happened? My husband had just gotten done backing up his Quicken on a floppy and I wanted to show him the pics, well, he puts it in and brings it up and it is showing what is on his Quicken disc, so sounds to me like I lost them all! That just doesn't make any sense to me. When I put the disc back in the camera,it says disc error, so that's not good. I'm not putting anymore discs in this floppy drive-no way.

So, hoping to get a new one for Christmas so I can post, post, and post pics!!!! Just an update for now. I may try to take some off at work this week of the some that I have taken and post them. I love seeing everyone's pics and now I am insanely jealous that I can't post any right now!!  Hopefully soon. 

Edit: By the way, I need to rename this thread now, is that possible or do I need to start a new one, just curious.Thanks in advance.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow! A digital with a floppydisk? Time to upgrade! I just plug my camera directly into the computer to download, so I don't have to worry about loosing disks and such. Although I do need to back up my pics on cd sometime. 

Come on, Santa! Bring this girl a new digital camera! 

Hope we can see some pictures soon!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks Angela so much!

Here are some I got off a disc at work the other day, one of their bonding dates that was a success! Since it was so warm out on Thanksgiving we went outside, good neutral territory!
















This is just a good shot of Ang


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 20, 2006)

I love angel!:happyrabbit:That picture of them snuggled up looking out over the garden is so cute!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks, she really is a sweet rabbit.It took her a bit to warm up to me when we got her, she only juststarted doing the DBF a few months ago, I've had her for over 3years. She had 2 other homes before me, poor baby.


----------



## Bunny Lover (Dec 24, 2006)

sorry to hearabout BunBun!!:sosad

and Angel is so cute and so is Snuffles!!:happybunny:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok, got pics from my new camera that I got for x-mas!! Yay! First, my sweet pea, Snuffles! This was him on my lapthe other night, I haven't done that yet w/ him. It was sooo cute, he actually drooled on my jeans, he must've been in heaven! These were taken by me w/ him on my lap from the side-I'm impressed w/myself.












Him outnabout taking a timeout






He found the cat bowl, taking a drink! The cat likes to dump the water, so my son decided to duct tape the bowl down , tacky looking, but it works!






Now, on to my Ang! Her and the cat, Keekers!











Look at the dewlap






Now, look at the my dear Snuffles has done to his cage! I even got him a grass mat to dig on, so he wouldn't dig his litter! He quit doing that for a month, but this is back at it, I think he even tried to hide litter under the mat!:shock:Wow, didn't realize this while taking the pics, but how vivid on here! You can actually see each kernal of litter. Sweet!!!:bunnydance:






One more, messy boy. My husband was calling him Messy Marvin-hee hee! 






My husband will prob be displeased w/ being put on here, but oh well, I had to get a shot of Snuff's big foot showing.








Enjoy :wave:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 10, 2007)

Aw, look at how cuddly Snuffles is!:bunnyheart And Angel and Keekers are beautiful! Ilove Keekers' black chin.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok guys, time for an update! This is mostly of our trip to Arizona though. Got some great pics. First off, what do you guys think of this, Snuff's nose is getting blacker! What's up w/ that? Look how it's heart shaped too!






Here's another, might not be as good...








Now, on to AZ pics!!!!! First one is actually coming overone of the states, probably COin the plane






The temp while there! Hee Hee






Everyone here doesn't want to hear it-I don't blame them!Next are my goofy husband next to a huge cactus and another good pic at a place we stopped close to Kingman, AZ...











One more of the landscape on the way to Nevada...






and lastly, cactus land...








Enjoy! Let me know what you guys think of the pics.I really should have been going nuts w/ pics, but I just wasn't:shock::shock:.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok, here's one of my son that he requested to be included, and it is cute! Look what a sense he has of them.








Here's a recent, close up and good pic of Angel! 








Edit-thelast pic was too big, so the first was a good choice-I'll remember that!

It didn't make it smaller, wonder what I did wrong...:disgust:...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 18, 2007)

Doesn't anyone like my pics? I'm whining.onder: :sigh.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 18, 2007)

LOVE your pics!!  Love those landscape pics, too...the one from the plane is so cool!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Rosie

Yeah, from the camera itself, it's hard to tell sometimes if the picwill be really good. Now I know that pics from the plane aregood. Next time I'll take more of those!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 11, 2007)

Finally, an update! It was warm today so I took the kids outside. I took part of an NIC thing out for them to play in. Went pretty well. No grooming. They are both stubborn and both want groomed, but neither will initiate it. I just I'll have to use some vanilla or something next time. After about 20 mins or so, Angel started getting an attitude and fighting w/ Snuffles, but it didn't get bad. Then I took her in.

Here we go with some pics...
















Snuffles investigating, neither of them even tried to jump out, so that's good.











A bit closer...
















You can see a bit of hair on Snuff's butt that doesn't want to come out...






A bit of a snuggle...






Looking at mommy...
















The cat is very nosey, so this is what she was doing while we were out...:craziness






Since it is getting warmer,I will be doing more sessions. I don't have much for neutral territory in the house. Plus, they love it outside! 

There was one point where come circling started, but I walked over to them and shooed them and it stopped. Snuffles mounted/humped Angel a few times, but we shooed him off. He front mounted her once, I got him off and said that he didn't want to get something bit off:scared:. My husband said yeah, explain that one to the vet, talking to Snuffles,Hee Hee. I took parsley outfor them, they didn't touch it. After I put them in there, I tried to give each of them a craisen, they weren't interested.:dunno:Enjoy!!!!

Edit to add: After I took Angel in, I was letting Snuff hangout for a little longer. After a few, my husband walked over to the driveway, and he said, get him. I picked him up, protecting him, and asked why and there was a dog (chocolate lab mix maybe?) in our driveway with a leash on.:disgust: Good thing he heard it coming, I didn't.:shock: I'm sure it would've been fine, the dog was easily scared away.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

They look like they were having fun.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 14, 2007)

The cat pic is the best, she's a little :craziness.


----------



## Haley (Mar 15, 2007)

Seriously, how did I miss your blog? Ive never seen any of this new stuff!

This one is my favorite:






Is she a rex or minirex? Her face reminds me so much of my foster bunny, Mocha. She is just adorable. 

Do she and Snuffles share the same cage? Are they fully bonded now?

Also, Im jealous of your AZ trip. I need a vacation. Hopefully afterMax gets better I will be able to afford a little getaway 

Love the pics though


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Haley! Angel is a Mini rex, but I'm tellin you, she has a total Rex face, expecially that mouth! Hee Hee

AZ rocked! You saw that temp gauge. Awesome.

Not bonded yet. Angel is fiesty. She starts all the fights. Lets Snuffles hump her...:nono.

How did you like the cat in the window? Funny, huh?


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this blog till now -but what ADORABLE bunnies. I don't know who I like the most - I likeSnuffles a lot - but I also love brokens and Angel is cute.

I love that play area you set up - of course my lionheads wouldn't staycontained in that - maybe if I made it two or three grids high - but Ilike that a lot!

I'll have to keep my eye on this blog!

Peg


----------



## Haley (Mar 15, 2007)

I thought they were bonded, they look fine in the pen outside, is it worse inside cuz of the smells?

Have you read up on the bonding stuff on the resource center? I know bonding Max and Basil took a while for me, but it worked after a lot of time and patience. Some humping and chasing is fine, as long as theres not a lot of biting and aggression with it. I know, for me, that was one of the hardest parts of bonding. Basil kept humping Max all the time, his head and everything. But since there was no aggression, I just let them work it out on their own 

Let me know if you ever need any help. Life is so much easier once theyre bonded!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 15, 2007)

Haley-Not bonded yet. Taking it slow, Angel wouldn't bond with BunBun, she is very territorial. I love her, she is in her 4th home w/ me and is going nowhere.She is taking to Snuffles better. My husband can pet the heck out of Snuffles and stick his finger in Angel (The Priss' cage) and she licks like mad-before, if you touched another---:disgust:. 

I mentioned my small house. Not much neutral territory-so I thought outside would be good, but only when warm. Call me stupid, I am not really pushing this bonding.

In all honesty, when she had that tumour, I wanted to hault in case of the worst too, for Snuffles' sake. That would have been hard for him after gettin' a new friend, know what I mean? I just was looking out.

Haley-Bonding makes it easier? Wow. Can't wait!!!:whistling

Thanksfor the great comments!


----------



## Spring (Mar 15, 2007)

Aww! I just adore Angel and Snuffles! 

I love the picture with Angel and Keekers, Keeks looks like a catversion of her! Too cute! I love the pictures of the scenery too! 

Good luck with the bonding, and be sure to give lots of hugs and kissies to your fur babies! 

:hug1:bunnieskiss


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 15, 2007)

Aw, what a handsome Tortie-Boy! And Angel is gorgeous. I just love her markings.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow, you've taken some really beautiful pictures! Your bunnies are so cute too , I can't decide which one I like better...I have a thing for lops, but moo-cow bunnies I have a soft spot for too!

That pic of your husband holding Snuffy was very sneaky of you :shock:,I like that . Us bunny people gotta be sneaky sometimes! Angel has a nice bum-ruff, I love bum-ruffs. When Dodge was alive, I used to have to pull the tufts out of it for her when she was molting. I can't wait to see some more pics. Are you able to get a closer pic of Angels mouth? :bunnydance: She looks like she has that kinda mouth you wanna kiss.

Cat's are funny aren't they? I often see Brewster sititng in the window when I'm outside, looking at me like that.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 15, 2007)

Yay for more pics! I love Angel- she looks like she's doing really good.

Have you tried doing bathtub sessions? It's helping me withOberon and Fey. Just for rainy days. I'd love tosee your two bonded. They're such a cute pair.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 15, 2007)

*minilops wrote:*


> Wow, you've taken some really beautiful pictures! Your bunnies are so cute too , I can't decide which one I like better...I have a thing for lops, but moo-cow bunnies I have a soft spot for too!
> 
> That pic of your husband holding Snuffy was very sneaky of you :shock:,I like that . Us bunny people gotta be sneaky sometimes! Angel has anice bum-ruff, I love bum-ruffs. When Dodge was alive, I used to have to pull the tufts out of it for her when she was molting. I can't wait to see some more pics. Are you able to get a closer pic of Angels mouth? :bunnydance: She looks like she has that kinda mouth you wanna kiss.
> 
> Cat's are funny aren't they? I often see Brewster sititng in the window when I'm outside, looking at me like that.


Thanks guys for all the comments! :bunnydance:

Minilops-I can get real close for an Angel mouth pic for ya, I'll do that soon! She is very, very kissable. She was out w/ us on top of the couch (her fav spot) and I kept kissing her nose!:inlove:

Bum-ruff? I never knew if that actually had a name until now:wink. That's funny! 

Our cat is nuts, I'll tell you that much. She thinks she's the rabbit's mom or something. I wish she'd calm down,whenever I let them out, she has to go in my son's room, she's just too rough and she chases them. Angel especially doesn't like it, she growls at the cat. Snuffles will put her in her place by biting her:shockr just scaring her away. HeeHee.

Angela-I did try one bathtub bonding session, someone usually pees in the tub and for some reason it's always the male:shock:, Angel would never do such a thing:nono. BunBun did it and Snuffles has done it too.

They just love it outside. I will definitely be getting more pics!


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 15, 2007)

Awww, that's so sweet about you kissing her nose:bunnydance:. I tried doing that with BunBun this morning and heattempted to eat my lower lip! I had just had a hot chocolate drink andhe loves the smell of chocolate.

I think you might call it a butt-ruff rather than bum-ruff, I forget abum over there means a homeless person . Whatever it is, I love them!It's like a dewlap on the bottom end, or a little skirt.

My rabbits get along really well with my older cat, she's about 6months old and she's very good with them. I have a video somewhere ofJack doing a binky and landing smack bang on her tummy and all she doesis roll over. Your cat sorta looks like my MIL's cat, same sort ofcolouring.

Now, where are my close ups of Angel, hmmm?

:waiting: :hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 15, 2007)

*minilops wrote: *


> Now, where are my close ups of Angel, hmmm?
> 
> :waiting: :hug:


Since I'm at work I only have access to Photobucket and I had this one-here you go.







I have this one up at work, you can see the skirt, and bum-ruff is just fine, we do say bum for butt too.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 15, 2007)

There's my girl! Oops, I mean, your girl .

There is something so - rabbity - about black and white rabbits. They seem to hold the essence of how I see rabbits in my mind. Probably because my first bun was a broken black!

Thanks for the pic :elephant:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 15, 2007)

I just love Angel, I love all rexes, but she is particularly beautiful.:bunnyheart

And Snuffles is very handsome too of course!:hearts

Great pictures of them outdoors, my Ebony and Pebble would NEVER stay in there!:shock: lol Your pair must be very well behaved:rofl:

I hope the bonding is successful, I love having me girls live together.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 15, 2007)

Awwwwwwww ........I think I'm melting....what lovelies!!!!

:inlove:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 15, 2007)

I thought I'd add these. I had to take these, especially the first one, I just love her feetsies!!!!!!






This one is just cute cuz she's so relaxed!






My baby girl!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 15, 2007)

What a beautiful girl!

:inlove:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks MBH! 

If you guys ever met her, you just wouldn't believe her personality! She's my Angel-for sure.:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 16, 2007)

aww She looks sotired.

*Alicia and The Zoo Crew!(2007):bunnydance::bunnydance:*and:bunnydance::bunnydance:Breethe The Moo Cow Bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Apr 1, 2007)

Where are you?? We need some more pics!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 1, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Where are you?? We need some more pics!!


Hi Haley! It's funny, I was JUST going to look for yours and ask you the same thing! Especially your foster girls and Lucy. Haven't seen them in awhile.

Uuh, I figured out on Thursday evening how to do video with my new camera. Myhusband and I need to see how to get itto the computer though. Not sure if it willgo to the card or if I will have to take it directly from the camera, which will be a new one for us. He's good at that sort of thing.I got 2 of Snuffles, but deleted them because they were just for my practice getting it right.I should've taken some today, I set up an x-pen and had them out toplay. I promise I'll get some real soon! Thanks for asking!!! I'll get a video too.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok guys, brief update. First of all, I am dissapointed to say that the video of Angel didn't turn out after getting it transferred to the computer. It is completely black. I took two more tonight of Snuf when he was out and even had the kitchen and dining room ceiling fan lights on and it's still not very good at all, just too dark. The software I have won't let us brighten it either, nor will Photobucket to my knowledge. There's a "remix" thing on there, but, not sure that it will do that either. I guess I will just have to wait until it warms up and we go outside.:X I'm very disappointed, but our house is just not bright enough even with all the lights on:shock:. I took Angel's in the afternoon and it was black,so :dunno:. If anyone has more knowledge about their camera's settings that will brighten it up drastically, let me know what it is:wink. I mean, I _can _brighten it up, but I haven't tried it with the video on.

On a brighter (no pun intended) note:biggrin:, I got Snuf a new Easter stuffie today and he seems to love it! It's a blue bunny! Angel doesn't play with hers:disgust:so I didn't get her any today. She only plays with the ones I _make_ her:tongutwo:. I think that's sweet.More to come though, stay tooned!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok, I got one of Angel the other night-close up.






These two are from tonight!

Hangin by her man...






Chillin by her cage






:biggrin:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 9, 2007)

There's little Angel, looking great as usual.  Black and white rexes are so gorgeous. 

:happyrabbit:

____________
Nadia


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Nadia! I am embarassed about the wall in the 2nd pic, still remnants of BunBun. Plus,Snuf was out first and those poops are _*his.* mad:Not mine says Angel.)_


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 9, 2007)

I am soooooo in love with Angel. You better hide her, she's one of the ones at the top of my bunny-napping list! 



































... What the heck, I'll take Snuffy too.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 9, 2007)

Aww, Angel is such a happy, beautiful, chilled lady :bunnyheartCan I have her???


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2007)

*Michaela wrote:*


> Aww, Angel is such a happy, beautiful, chilled lady:bunnyheartCan I have her???




Michaela- I told my hubby what you said. He said that "overhis dead body, you can have his Missy" Hee Hee, he reallyloves her so much it's THEE cutest thing!


----------



## Haley (Apr 10, 2007)

There she is! Im so in love with rexes now thatI have these two fosters here. I love their velvet fur and how theirwiskers are all crazy and curly 

Give Angel and Snuffles some kisses from me. :kiss:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2007)

I will Haley!

You would actually just die if you ever met my Angel. I'm serious. She is the sweetest, softest, kindest, heart of gold rabbit-ever! I, well, my husband for one, loves her to pieces!:wave:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Your husband seems like quite a character.

I don't go to many blogs, but I can't beleive I missed yours! Angel and Snuffy are such little darlings:bunnyheart.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 15, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Your husband seems like quite a character.
> 
> I don't go to many blogs, but I can't beleive I missed yours! Angel and Snuffy are such little darlings:bunnyheart.
> 
> ...


Yes, he is a character!

Thanks for the compliment. I love them. Snuff is abit of a weirdo, sometimes he'll sit and stare at the wall:dunno:.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 15, 2007)

OK! So excited. We just built Snuff his NIC cage today. It looks awesome.The dining room table got the boot today so that made for lots more room. Angel's will be next. Without further ado...pics!












The camera was being funky for some reason. The light was onin the kitchen and was messing with the flash, the pic came out shadowy.






These were taken after his first time on the second level.After an hour and almost half, he was still up thereonder:.I figured he was a bit scared to jump down, so I escorted him down.






Grooming(A prayer pic)






A random from yesterday. He is hard to capture, he doesn't sit still long at all.






My husband did most of it. The roof is unbelievably sturdy,so no need for a rod. What do you guys think? I think he loves it.:tongutwo:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

Awww! What a little doll Snuff is! His new home looks great.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Haley (Apr 15, 2007)

The cage looks great! Isnt amazing how big the condo seems after looking at a tiny cage for so long? Mine felt like palaces 

Good work! I cant wait to see Angels, will you have one wall connecting so they can see eachother?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Haley! Uuh, actually it is sobig that I am ashamed of myself for having him in that small one:shock:. But that's what he came with and until very recently, didn't have the room really for a huge one. I am so glad about it. 

But, my husband was thinking this morning that we should put his cage in with it since that is what he was so used to, then we were going to just put the bottom part in to make it easy for me to clean, especially now that he's shedding so bad that sometimes it looks like there are two buns in there:shock:. I don't know where it comes from. It collects in big piles. 

I just pulled out the necessities and was done. I didn't think he'd have a difficult time adapting. I was almost going to start a thread asking about this. If we needed to put his old one in for awhile, but didn't.

Edited to add: Oops, sorry Haley. I was thinking there was something else I was going to add and I lost it.But, they will be next to each other and yes, will be able to see each other, just not up against each other's cage, don't want tifs through the cage. Angel is miss territorial still:shock:.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok, added a hidey house. My son proudily made it, Snuffy loves it.






He's upstairs in this pic though.

Another...






And, I had Angel outside this early evening for some hair removal, she's in the sunshine-beautiful!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 17, 2007)

Great cage! I can't see the pic of Angel though, darn work computer.:?


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 17, 2007)

I can't see Angel's picture either.

Ohhh....Snuff looks so cute in his new cage.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2007)

Tell your son nice work.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I can't see Angel's picture either.
> 
> 
> _- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


Let's try it again...Angel


----------



## binkies (Apr 17, 2007)

Look at that angel! Sunning herself like a princess!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 17, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Let's try it again...Angel




Oh my she looks stunning in this picture!!:inlove::kiss:I can't believe I haven't seen this thread in ages, I've missed so many gorgeous pics! I couldn't believe it when I saw the one of her with your son, she is tiny! I never realised how small mini rexes were!:shock:What a little sweetie, give her a kiss from me.:bunnyheart


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Let's try it again...Angel
> ...


Thanks! I will definitely give her a kiss from you!She is kinda small, not quite 4 lbs:shock:. Which iswhyI love your soooooo much. It's a bitstrange b/c she looks bigger in the pics.

Alicia-I will tell my son he did a good job, it really did turn out great!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 17, 2007)

The cage looks great!! I'm sure little Snuff probably doesn't ever want to come down from that 2nd level! I can hardely get my two out of their cage on somedays!

So you're going to build Angel one too? See.. this is how everyone on the forum ends up having a Bunny Room (and no dining room!!)



__________
Nadia


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote:*


> The cage looks great!! I'm sure little Snuff probably doesn't ever want to come down from that 2nd level!I can hardely get my two out of their cage on some days!
> 
> So you're going to build Angel one too? See.. this is how everyone on the forum ends up having a Bunny Room (and no dining room!!)
> 
> ...


Thanks Nadia! Ha Ha, yeah, we have alot more room in the dining room now, it's great. We had to lower one of his shelves, he was scared to jump down, poor baby. He loves it now. On the right side he had pulled part of the towel down and was hiding behind it on the bottom, so today he likes the bottom:dunno:. Angel's won't be as big, she's a littler girl and mostly lays in hers, except for eating and pottying.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 17, 2007)

Angel is just absolutely gorgeous:bunnyheart.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Angel is just absolutely gorgeous:bunnyheart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Amy! She really is.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 23, 2007)

So, we had a "date" yesterday on the neutral picnic table, it's weird, there are NEVER any arguments on the picnic table, but on grass there are onder:. Here aresome photos from yerterday, so cute...

Oh, and, I am going to start rushing this bonding to start non-neutral territory, we'll see. As I've said Angel insitgates the fights like she did with the late BunBun.






Oh, I forgot to mention that Snuffles is very smart. He knew to hide in the shadow of my husband for shade from the hot sun, it was hot!
















Now, I just need to encourage grooming! I will be introducing applesauce and pumpkin.

This makes me happy.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 23, 2007)

What a cute couple! I'm so glad they're starting to get along.


----------



## Haley (Apr 23, 2007)

What a pretty pair they are! 

Do you think if you moved their cages sort of close, so they could see/smell each other that would help? You could even try swapping their cages once in a while if they dont freak out.

The bathroom always works for me as a great bonding place. I did car rides then the bathroom and we had success in about a month.

Good luck and keep us posted!

Haley


----------



## Michaela (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh beautiful pictures Crystal!!:inlove: Especially Angel (she's a real favourite of mine on here)

And an awesome cage! (Sorry I'm only seeing it now, haven't had achance to read any blogs lately, shouldn't even be on here now!h34r2)

Sending bonding (((vibes))) your way!:biggrin:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Haley, actually they are right next to each other (cages), a small space between, but that's all. When Snuff is out, Angel gets upset if he comes up to her cage. 

I just find it odd that on the picnic table no tiffs whatsoever, but when we did the nic thing out in the yard, they were fine for awhile then Angel started a fight, not a bad one, but she still starts the tiffs. It will be interesting to see what happens on non-neutral territory, but I won't do that until we have at least one successful date outside on neutral. Maybe if I can get someone to groom we'll be on our way.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 23, 2007)

What a beautiful couple they are!:inlove:I love the way Snuffles goes in the shade as well - what a clever lad!

I hope their bonding continues to go well, I'd love to see some snuggly pictures of them together!:bunnyheart


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 27, 2007)

Awww! Such lovely bunnies. They look so cute together.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 30, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> What a beautiful couple they are!:inlove:I love the way Snuffles goes in the shade as well - what a clever lad!
> 
> I hope their bonding continues to go well, I'd love to see some snuggly pictures of them together!:bunnyheart


Snuff is quite clever. 

Thanks Amy!

I have a question. The cages are very close together now. No fighting, or anxiousness (is that a word?)or anything. Like they are even paying attention that the other is there. I know that's a good thing. So, I'm wondering. When I get to the point where we're doing non-neutral territory and all is well. I'm worried about the next stage. Caging them together.I'd put Angel's pan in too. I'd want her to use her own, Snuff tends to smell a slight musky, she doesn't smell at all ever, miss priss that she is. Has anyone ever gotten to the caging together point and had a fight? That's what I'm afraid of, even though I will be right there:shock:.


----------



## naturestee (May 1, 2007)

Are the aggressive at all in neutral territory? If they're getting along well in neutral territory then you could try them in non-neutral, like an area where they are let out to play. I'd recommend blocking them from going near the cages if possible because they will sometimes get aggressive about that, but not always.


----------



## HoneyPot (May 1, 2007)

Yep, what naturestee said - try them in non-neutral territory next and let them play in an area they both claim as their own. I also would try swapping their used litterboxes so you put Angel's smell in Snuff's cage and vice versa so each of them starts getting used to the other's smell in their cage.

Once there is no agressiveness in non-neutral, then let them play and investigate each other's cage and see what happens.

I even went so far as to tear down Misty and Charlie's individual nic cages, cleaned all the panels and reassembled a completely different cage. That stopped them from pooping everywhere to claim it cause I guess it was brand new to both of them.



__________
Nadia


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 1, 2007)

Awesome! That's exactly what I wanted to know. Thanks Angela and Nadia, of course superior advice:bow.

Angela, when I have them out on the picnic table they don't, but the time before that when I had them in the panels outside they were fine for about 30 minutes and then Angel started a tif with Snuffles. I think I will try once more outside and then do one on non-neutral and see what happens and do it away from the cages.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 2, 2007)

You have two beautiful bunnies. I amin love with Angel. 

I felt my first Rex about a month ago and fell in love with the fur and my husband wants a bunny the same colour as her. 

Note to self make a fast trip to Illinois to Bunnynap her.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 3, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> You have two beautiful bunnies. I amin love with Angel.
> 
> I felt my first Rex about a month ago and fell in love with the fur and my husband wants a bunny the same colour as her.
> 
> ...



Ha Ha Susan! She is perfect "bunny napping" potential(sp-sorry-brain fart), but NO! She is my sweetbun!:brat: She will be under "lock and key".

2nd edit: It was hot last night. Yesterday it got up to 86 and no air was moving in the house. I fed the buns and they weren't keen on eating and just laying down. I KNOW THAT is a sign that they are too hot to do diddly. Here's alittle diddy...

Edited to add: This is funny. My husband calls me at work. I answer the phone and he says: " Um. this is Snuffy, and mommy? We like alot better now that it cooled off. Thanks for the air condition last night. We really like it in here now." Mostly correct, in HIS baby-bunny voice. Yes, he'll be upset that I said this to y'all, but, it's true AND most importantly, he LOVES the Bunnies!

(Pause-he just called and I told him what I had in this post, he laughed.)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 3, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> I don't know how I missed this blog till now - but what ADORABLE bunnies. I don't know who I like the most - I like Snuffles alot - but I also love brokens and Angel is cute.
> 
> I love that play area you set up - of course my lionheads wouldn't stay contained in that - maybe if I made it two or three grids high - but Ilike that a lot!
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry Peg. Thank you so much for your comments. I missed this sort of. How awful I am. Thank you again. 
P.S. I also know you're headed to Nationals, so I won't expect any response soon!:thumbup

Do great at Nationals, Peg and Art!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 6, 2007)

Ok, smidge of an update. I will have some pics later of Snuff. 

I took him outside to get some hair off and purposely left his cage door open while Angel was out for playtime. My husband went inside to bring in the camera as Angel was under the recliner when I took Snuff out and when he came in, Angel was in Snuff's cage and even in his potty pan:jumpforjoy:. This is very good,right? I am surprised that she actually was in his pottypan. They are not fighting through the nic either when she is out and he is not. 

So, I will do one more neutral space bond session and then bring them in and do one. Then put them in each other's cage and I think we'll be bonded. This really seems to be going well. I am so excited:happydance.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 7, 2007)

Ok, here come the pics!

But, I have to say, we had outside time tonight for quite awhile-3hours! Angel started each tif, lunge and growl andbite:shock:. My husband-Robert who I will now refer tohimdid very well with them. These are just picsof Snuffles...







in the food bowl











Shedding pic...






Like I said, Angel started the tifs tonight, so I am a tad apprehensive.

I also tried putting peanut butter on both noses, nothing.


----------



## binkies (May 7, 2007)

That is just too adorable! The shedding is umm...wow! Tulla is molting, but not that bad.


----------



## undergunfire (May 7, 2007)

Wow, Snuff is just so cute! He really is shedding, huh? 




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 7, 2007)

Binks and Amy-yes this was quite a"molt?" Ha ha. I should have got a pic from last weekend:shock:, twas worse.

Exciting news. Robert is gonna get some chicken wire and stakes to build a moveable (for when he mows) huge, huge area for them to run and play and BINKY in. So exciting, I can't wait. We will probably do it this coming weekend. I will take vids, of course, it won't be worthy of just pics.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 8, 2007)

YAY! Robert just had lunch where he is out of town (for his job-he travels) and was next to Tractor Supply. He said the chicken wire is too flimsy so he got actual fencing or rabbit guard, like what you use to keep rabbits out of a garden. So this little pen area will be about 50feet:happydance! I'll take pics after it's up. He joked and said, oh, you want me to build it tonight? Hee Hee,um yes! So, hopefully it will be up tonight.

With the stakes he bought, he doesn't buy cheap stuff, couldn't go with plastic stakes, so he got metal ones. Everything cost $40,see, he loves the bunnies!!


----------



## undergunfire (May 8, 2007)

WOOOO! I am so excited and jealous! I wish my buns could have a HUGE run!



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 8, 2007)

Hee Hee, me too. Since are our yardisn't fenced, this is the best option. We will just move itwhen Robert needs to mow. I think I will take a video of itw/ a bun in it when it's done! :elephant:


----------



## binkies (May 8, 2007)

That sounds wonderful! I would love to see pictures.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 9, 2007)

We got it up last night (board was done when we came in:shock. It was kinda too dark when we got it up, I wanted to get a video. 

Binkies, I will get one or two tonight. They _love _it! Major binkies from Snuffles! Angel only started one tiff, it went really well!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 24, 2007)

I lost some stuff, update coming soon. Have to reload video and such.

Stay Tooned!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 24, 2007)

Do bunny's shed? :?


----------



## doodle (Jun 24, 2007)

Beautiful bunnies! I'm anxious to hear how the bonding is going.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 24, 2007)

*~Bracon~ wrote: *


> Do bunny's shed? :?



Yes, bunnies go through molts about 2-4 times a year. Some shed ALOT, some not as much.


AngelnSnuffy- Your bunnies are too adorable 

I hope the bonding goes well!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Sil. We had to halt on the bonding (this part lost in transition) as they started fighting. I have to start over and I haven't done any dates yet, Angel has new cage, letting her get used to it. Snuff is being a bad boy and digging out his litter all over the cage. 

Thanks for asking! As soon as I do a date, I'll update you all!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 25, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> As soon as I do a date, I'll update you all!


Yay!Can we expect pictures?:biggrin2:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 25, 2007)

wow i didnt know that!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 25, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > As soon as I do a date, I'll update you all!
> ...



Of course! 

I've got some pics that I can post later that I have been taking while the forum was down, so that will be a little treat.


----------



## Leslie102 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to some pics! Wow snuffles was really shedding a lot!! Omg.....My sister/brother in laws bun, ella(buck roger) Was shedding even more than that a little while ago!! Oscar never really goes intoa heavy moult Hurry with the pics..we're waiting hehe


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 25, 2007)

*Leslie102 wrote: *


> Oscar never really goes intoa heavy moult


Uhh, wait til he does:shock:. That was just one day, that went on for weeks:shock:. There were piles in his cage,not to mention how many times we went outside and all that I pulled off, it really is unbelievable.

I'll start on those pics.


----------



## Leslie102 (Jun 25, 2007)

Ohh wow..i'm not looking forward to that...i thought i might be safe i've had him for 18months....oh boy I hope that doesn't happen.....hehe


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 25, 2007)

*Those sure are two cute bunnies. I can definitely believe how much a little bunny can shed, its incredible. Can't wait to see the pics:biggrin2:




AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *Leslie102 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oscar never really goes intoa heavy moult
> ...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, I guess I'll start with the pen pics and go from there.

For those that either don't remember or didn't see the missing bits of my blog, I'll repost in a bit of detail what happened with the bonding.

All was well, great actually! Angel actually started grooming Snuffles, which we never thought she'd do. Snuff on the other hand, would not groom Angel. Well, this was fine and dandy for awhile. Out of nowhere, there was a fight. After that, I could tell exactly what was going on...

Angel quit grooming Snuff because he wouldn't groom her back. Well, Snuff didn't like that. Everytime he came up to her for a groom and she refused, she'd nip him. He put up with this for a bit (a couple of different sessions) and he then got tired of being nipped so it was on. The fights were frequent (don't worry, I was there for all of them and stopped them quickly.Except for the one out of nowhere as I was not out with them at the time, my husband and son were and they were busy with the grill, but, like I said, I thought we were well on our way).

Since that, we have built Angel a new cage and I'm letting her get used to it and give them a break before beginning again, plus I was busy on the forum while in transition. So, that's where we are. I plan to reduce the space of the sessions and having a few in the bathtub and see how those go, if those go well, I will be swapping cages. We'll see.

Now, on to pics. Some of these were on before so I'm putting them back and I'll put some that I have taken while the forum was down and since.






















Video!















These are from last night...











For those of you that know the little joke, this one is...






the *crickets* sound look, ha ha.


----------



## Leslie102 (Jun 25, 2007)

OH so cute!! I love the last one of snuffles! I hope the bonding goes well for you the second time arround...good luck be sure to keep us updated


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 26, 2007)

I love the pictures even more the 2nd time round, and that video is so cute!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Leslie and Jess!

Time for an update, so I thought I'd post a few pics I have of the "kids". I actually got a video of Snuffy and some binkies, but alas, it was starting to get dark out and it's just too dark of a vid, hopefully next time, Snuff will start doing binkies before it's getting dark.

First up, a couple pics of Snuffy...











And a few of Angel...posing pretty

These are a bit blurry as I had the camera on non flash and you can't move at ALL or it blurs! But, if I have it on flash, it looks dark out when it isn't at all...:? Stan? Any recommendations? I don't see that other option you were talking about on my camera.











and a random...






Hopefully, I'll get some new and better ones soon!

I've reallybeen lagging in the bonding department. We did have one date in the bathtub last week that went pretty well. Funny how they both sat there, nose to nose, or cheek to cheek, but nobun will groom. I guess that's ok. They were fine first off, like old friends, so that's good. That's all for now!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 31, 2007)

Great pics Crystal , I really want Angel, willing to trade? 

They look beautiful together, I hope you can bond them soon, signs are looking good anyway. :agree


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 31, 2007)

Fingers crossed the bonding goes well, snuggly bunpictures with bunnies as cute as Angel and Snuffy will just be adorable!:love:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 31, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Great pics Crystal , I really want Angel, willing to trade?



Thanks Michaela! Um, I'll consider taking Pebble, she's gorgeous as all get out.

Thanks Jess, I hope so too.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 1, 2007)

Angel has

the:shock:

cutest:shock:

mouth:shock:

...ever!


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 23, 2007)

This blog is in severe need of updating :grumpy:.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 23, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> This blog is in severe need of updating :grumpy:.



I know, I know :embarrassed:. Not much to tell, the buns are doing very well. Heck, they didn't even know that Winston and Vega were here, thank goodness:agree.

I have some pics. Mostly of the Snuff. He tore up his old flooring, it was all we had at the time we built the cage and was a bit withered, so he easily tore through it:shock:. I wasn't going to pay $20 or $30 for new when I knew I could get something for free, which I did. A friend of mine at work, knew a guy that owns a plastics company. She asked him if he had anything, and after about a week (he had to check around), he found some. Not only did I get one piece, but TWO! Yay. It's coral colored and nice! So, first, a pic of the old stuff and what he did to it, then some of his new.







Pretty bad, huh?






Isn't that pretty? I love it! Thanks Sue!






Some toys.






He was being a grumpy butt.











Check out the Oat Hay!






Mid groom.






What?






Having some hay!

That's all for now. I'll get more next time of Miss Angel. Enjoy.

EDIT: I am going to include a few pics of Snuff's cage door. It helped NZminilops redesign hers, so she thought it would be good for others. My husband came up with this. Notice, the only connectors are on the floor. Zip ties are on the second square in on each side. The pics will show how I lift it up.

Opened, and usually it lays on top of the cage, so the ties can't be tight, kinda loose at the top for mobility.






Down






Inserted into the connectors


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 24, 2007)

I love Snuffy's cage, what a lucky boy!I laughed when I saw the state of his old floor though, naughty lad!:shame:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 24, 2007)

:roflmao:Thats how my Rob has the door.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 24, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :roflmao:Thats how my Rob has the door.


Our Robs are smart:thumbup.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 25, 2007)

*Yup did you see he left you the photo thingy i mentioned in the off topic section.*

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :roflmao:Thats how my Rob has the door.
> ...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 25, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Yup did you see he left you the photo thingy i mentioned in the off topic section.*
> 
> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> ...


Yep, but I can't use that feature, as we have a *cough*bootlegged copy of XP.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey Crys, Mat says he's gonna buy me a big bag of zip ties today so I can finally try out your cage door idea .

Are you sure you guys aren't married to the same Rob :shock:

P.S I always call your guys hubbies Robbit when I talk about y'all ..get it, Robbit? Haha!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 12, 2007)

Haha, I know Jess, I was bad:shock:. Glad you like his cage, I love the color of the new flooring.

Well, thought I'd update. Got some new pics from last weekend when I took the babies out for deshedding. We were out on the picnic table for this, so, don't mind the table:biggrin2:.

In the Snuff ones, the goofy boy was snuggling with the sticks we have on the table at one end:shock:.

Getting ready to groom






Here he is, snuggling with sticks:craziness





















Now, on to Angel! This neighbor guy just peeled out in the alley! Good thing Ang isn't skittish






Trying to see if we can get off the table






Pose!











Grooming






My closeup:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 12, 2007)

I think Angel wants to come be Bo's girlfriend!!! :idea


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 12, 2007)

They are both so adorable.

Snuff is such a little nut, snuggling with those sticks!!

How is the bonding going?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks guys! Yes, Snuff is a little strange at times.

Silvie, I haven't been doing any bonding sessions, shame, shame, shame on me. I am going to start, I am almost afraid Angel won't bond. We'll see, I am going to try the laundry basket sessions and probably dryer and car rides, maybe that is what will work, here's hoping! Thanks for asking Sil.


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 13, 2007)

Snuffy: "Mom wont cuddle me, so maybe this pile of sticks will? Ahh sticks, I do love thee so..."

Angel "What was that? Why am I here? What's the meaning of life....god I'm beautiful!"


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 24, 2007)

Michelle, you are so funny.

OMG, I got a DBF shot! I'm so excited. Normally Snuff will wake up if he hears the camera turn on or me creaking the floor. But I got a good one! Well, a few other great shots too! I know, the back of his cage is bad, I decided to give him a hay box, bad idea, he wasted it all:?. He also looks chubby in the pic:shock:. He's not though, he has a TON of hair, it's amazing.

DBF!






Woke him up, check out this look






Grooming shot






Sittin there, not amused






Laying pretty


----------



## Haley (Sep 24, 2007)

Beautiful pics! I love the DBF pictures.

And you need to get on that bonding, woman. They will be such an amazing couple (now if only they agreed :biggrin2


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh my - that DPF is adorable!!:inlove:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Oh my - that DPF is adorable!!:inlove:


Thanks Haley and Jess! I was so happy to get to get a DBF, I was being a geek here when I got it:biggrin2:.


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow, I realized I hadn't checked your blog in forever! Great pictures. Neil saw the pen you have set up in the backyard and he's like "Cool, we have to build one of those for our guys!".... so I think he's inspired now.

So.... what's the plan for bonding? LOL. I think everyone is dying to see these two together.

____________
Nadia


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Nadia. That pen cost $40. It's great and they love it. It's so easy to open to mow the grass there too!

I know, I have been awful with this bonding thing:shock:. I plan to do the laundry basket thing, probably the drier and car rides. Miss Ang is quite bossy, I know she is the one making this more difficult, so these techniques may work better with her.


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 26, 2007)

Those pictures of Snuffy are _gorgeous_! I need to see some Angel pics next, please . Can you get me one of her pretty butt-ruff? 

You need to take a vid or some pics of how you have your bun cages, I'm curious.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 11, 2007)

*Knock knock!*

Am I invisible? I said I wanted some pictures of Angel :grumpy:.


----------



## Sayuri (Oct 11, 2007)

Snuffy is just TOO cute....does he like british fawn, white and black girls by any chance?????


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 11, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> *Knock knock!*
> 
> Am I invisible? I said I wanted some pictures of Angel :grumpy:.


Sorry Chelle:wave:. I'll get you some, promise!


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 11, 2007)

Are you refering to yourself or Grace there?



Isn't Grace a tri coloured harli? Or whatever you call it...someone smart would know .


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 11, 2007)

*Bambi Sunshine wrote: *


> Snuffy is just TOO cute....does he like british fawn, white and black girls by any chance?????


Haha, not sure Alice. He isn't too picky.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 11, 2007)

Okay, a few Angel shots I let the camera choose. The first two are a bit blurry. You sure can see that sexy Rexy Fur though. (I don't know how they get poos in their bowls:?) Eating Parsley.

















Sitting pretty.






Snuffers from last night.





"remove red eye, remove red eye":foreheadsmack:.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 17, 2007)

Hee Hee, I got some funny pics of Angel tonight, in the hay bag! The first three are in order of how I got them too, silly girl!











:shock:she's gone






The a few randoms:











This one's cute:






Enjoy!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 17, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


>


:laugh:That girl cracks me up!:biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 17, 2007)

Today Kaytee announced a new product in their line of rabbit items.

Bunny in a Baggy! It's fresh, it's exciting, it's a bunny in a bag.

Hay scented Bunny in a Baggy delivers that hay fresh smell to your home. Helps disguise human and pet odours.

Only $29.95, plus postage.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh! Oh! I'll buy THAT one, right there in the picture!

Gimme!:hyper:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 18, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Today Kaytee announced a new product in their line of rabbit items.
> 
> Bunny in a Baggy! It's fresh, it's exciting, it's a bunny in a bag.
> 
> ...



HaHa! Good One!

naturestee* wrote: *


> Oh! Oh! I'll buy THAT one, right there in the picture!
> 
> Gimme!:hyper:




Aww, Thanks Angela. You're the first sale, we'll ship this"overnight" to you. The shipping may cost, as she is a heffer. 

Did a bonding session tonight! In a laundry basket (thanks Spring!). Went well, except Angel kept trying to get up and out, when it was on my lap:shock:. Then Snuff wanted to as well, so I had both buns up on their hinnies wanting to attempt a jump out of the laundry basket on my lap:shock::shock:. 

Well, I did what any mom would do. I bounced the basket in my lap with them in it quite quickly and in a rapid succession. Like you'd do witha grumpy baby, seemed to settle them down quite a bit. I did get pics. This first pic, Angel was already trying to get away, and out of the basket, which is why I put my hand in to try to settle her down a bit. 







Looking good!






Still looking good! Angel was actually rubbing against him alot for comfort. I was bouncing the basket quickly when I took these last two.






As you can see, Angel seems to be "the Boss" of the situation.:shock: Quite dominant.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 7, 2007)

Haven't done anymore bondings:?. 

But-Got this pic tonight, cuz I realized, I needed to show my set up; and in this closer one, look at Angel on the right, in her cage-grooming. Haha. Just had to share.






Adding another cute pic of Angel, FINALLY enjoying her petbed now called her "Mebed". 

Okay, alot of you don't know, we call Angel, Missy-that went down to Miee, by my hubby. So Me, wasn't far off:shock:.It took her months to even ackowledge the thing pretty much:?, we just took $14.00 down the drain. 

Now, she loves it! Grooms in it alot, lays in it, poops in it...:craziness.






One of the first I got, I know, she doesn't look happy, she is though, silly girl.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 7, 2007)

I have that same bed in red! I got it for my prissy kitty when she was sick. I just haven't given it to Bo yet. I think it would be good for his little footsies, but I am so afraid he'll pee in it! I've washed it a couple of times from where Prissy was unable to move that last day and she did wet in it. 

Anyhow, I love Ang...... errr..... ME? LOL! 

I think that look she's giving the camera is a MINI REX thing......


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 7, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I have that same bed in red! I got it for my prissy kitty when she was sick. I just haven't given it to Bo yet. I think it would be good for his little footsies, but I am so afraid he'll pee in it! I've washed it a couple of times from where Prissy was unable to move that last day and she did wet in it.
> 
> Anyhow, I love Ang...... errr..... ME? LOL!
> 
> I think that look she's giving the camera is a MINI REX thing......



You have the same bed? Haha, very soft and plush, isn't it?

Aww, thanks, she's something else, I tell ya.

It's a minirex thing, huh? Haha, I tried to get a good pic of her without disturbing her, as you can see, I disturbed her.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 29, 2007)

Okay, couple new pics of the Snuffer. See the hair on my sweatshirt? All kinds of clothing it sticks too, seems the boy is always shedding:shock::grumpy:.






And a trance shot






That's all for now.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 29, 2007)

I love the Snufferz :biggrin2:! I can't wait until Brody looks like him!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 29, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I love the Snufferz :biggrin2:! I can't wait until Brody looks like him!


Give him a year or two:biggrin2:. He will, I bet.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 29, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I love the Snufferz :biggrin2:! I can't wait until Brody looks like him!
> ...



That long :shock:?! His parents were only 3 - 4 pounds...same with all the buns in his pedigree. How much does Snuffs weigh in at?

I just want Brody's face to be all cute and chubby, hehe.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 29, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *undergunfire wrote: *
> ...


Snuff is about 4 years old and about 4.5 lbs. So, yeah, you're right in what you're thinking.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay! Brody may be a bit chubbier than his family, though. I tend to give an extra cheerio or two .


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 29, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Yay! Brody may be a bit chubbier than his family, though. I tend to give an extra cheerio or two .


We may need a chub emoticon then.:rofl:


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree, Crystal. We need some chubby bunny icons. This one isn't chubby enough: :bunnybutt:!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 29, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I agree, Crystal. We need some chubby bunny icons. This one isn't chubby enough: :bunnybutt:!



Per Nadia, I'm supposed to be making some from a program, but, I'm afraid to download anything anymore, spyware! Geez. I need to run Spybot as it is:?.

Yep, chubby bun emots! Whoohoo!


----------



## binkies (Dec 2, 2007)

So can we say "treat monster" ?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 23, 2007)

I will go more into detail with this a bit later, but just wanted to add a photo of me and my brother, after his graduation from the State Police Academy. I'm so proud of him!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 25, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS, FROM THE SNUFF MAN



!






Got a couple more I'd like to post of the Snuffer. He's so cute.






And, to pray for everyone this Holiday Season, stay safe everyone!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## NZminilops (Dec 28, 2007)

YAY it's Snuffy Claus! Can he package himself off in a sack to my place?


----------

